# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  ide مناسب با پشتیبانی از yii

## R_Rajaee_Rad

سلام
من دنبال یه ide مناسب با قابلیتهای auto-compelte و... برای فریمورک yii میگردم
netbeans و eclipse که پلاگین های yii رو نتونستن نصب کنن
با php strom یکسری تنظیمات رو انجام دادم..اما اونم کدهای yii رو نشناخت
code lobster به صورت پیش فرض پلاگین yii رو داشت..اما اینم توابع و کدهای yii رو شناسایی نمیکنه
مثلا دستور yii:app()-> توابع یا هرچیز دیگه ای رو حدس نمیزنه

----------


## Pouyan2010

با سلام دوست عزیز به اینجا سر بزن مراحل به ترتیب برای PHP Storm گفته شده است، من مشکلی باهاش ندارم

----------


## R_Rajaee_Rad

> با سلام دوست عزیز به اینجا سر بزن مراحل به ترتیب برای PHP Storm گفته شده است، من مشکلی باهاش ندارم


 دوست عزیز من همین تنظیمات شما رو مو به مو انجام دادم اما کدی رو که توی اول پست نوشتم رو نشناخت!

----------


## shadecute

> سلام
> 
> netbeans و eclipse که پلاگین های yii رو نتونستن نصب کنن
> 
> 
> مثلا دستور yii:app()->


با netbeans  هيچ مشكلي ندارم فقط اگر پلاگين رو قبول نكرد از نسخه هاي پايين ترش استفاده كن (پلاگينو ميگم)
 مشكلت حل ميشه

----------


## Mahdi-563

فقط JetBrains PhpStorm 7.0

----------


## rasoul_par

من از netbeans استفاده میکنم، از ویژگی AC هم کاملا پشتیبانی میکنه،لازم نیست حتما پلاگین نصب کنی، تنظیماتش رو توی این تاپیک نوشتم https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...8%B2%D8%B4-Yii

----------


## MMSHFE

از اونجایی که Zend Studio یکی از قدرتمندترین IDEها برای PHP هست و پشتیبانی خوبی هم از زبان فارسی میکنه، دیدم بد نیست طریقه تنظیم کردنش رو برای اینکه ویژگی Autocomplete رو برای Yii داشته باشه، اینجا بگم:
1- روی پروژه خودتون در قسمت PHP Explorer کلیک راست کنید و Properties رو انتخاب کنید.
2- در قسمت PHP Include Path سربرگ Libraries رو انتخاب کنید.
3- دکمه Add External Source Folder رو بزنید و مسیر پوشه framework رو انتخاب کنید (مثال: C:\yii\framework) دقت کنید که خود پوشه Yii انتخاب نشه بلکه پوشه framework داخلش رو انتخاب کنید.
4- بعد از اینکه با دکمه OK این مسیر رو اضافه کردین، به سربرگ Order رفته و مطمئن بشین که توی ترتیب، مسیر جدید بعد از پروژه شما قرار داره تا اگه کلاسی از Yii رو توی پروژه بازنویسی کردین، Autocomplete اول کلاس پروژه شما رو بخونه و بعد از Yii استفاده کنه.
5- پنجره های باز رو با OK ببندین و توی پروژه از Autocomplete اضافه شده برای Yii لذت ببرین.

----------


## mahmod2000

من برای Yii از netbeans استفاده کردم
خیلی سبک و روان هستش.. و بیشتر این مسائل رو خودش انجام میده

برای Zend تست نکرده بودم.. انجام دادم، جالب بود

با تشکر

----------


## MMSHFE

نکته جالبتر اینه که Zend Studio این قابلیت رو برای تمام فریمورکها داره.

----------


## shpegah

> 1- روی پروژه خودتون در قسمت PHP Explorer کلیک راست کنید و Properties رو انتخاب کنید.
> .


در قسمت php explorer که  open project  نداره فقط میشه فایل روباز کرد که اونم قسمت 2- را ندارد

----------


## MMSHFE

نه منظورم اینه که در قسمت PHP Explorer روی اسم پروژه خودتون که الآن باز هست، کلیک راست و Properties رو انتخاب کنید.
برای اینکه پروژه ای که قبلاً ساخته شده رو باز کنید، موقع ایجاد پروژه جدید، PHP project from existing source code رو انتخاب کنید و مطابق دستورالعمل پیش برین.

----------


## mahdirabbani

زند استودیو که رایگان نیست.
حالا اگه ما کرک شدش رو استفاده کنیم امکان داره که به امنیت برنامه ای که می سازیم آسیب برسونه؟

----------


## MMSHFE

نه چیکار به برنامه شما داره؟ کدهای PHP که کامپایل نمیشن که توشون بخواد کد بگذاره. اسکریپته. میتونید توی سایتتون ببینید کدی اضافه نشده باشه (هرچند اینکار رو نمیکنه). Crack تنها کاری که میکنه اینه که برنامه رو بطور غیر قانونی، بعنوان نسخه قانونی جا میزنه! برنامه هم که دیگه نمیفهمه که غیرقانونی قانونی شده! درنتیجه قانوناً نمیتونه کدی رو بطور غیرقانونی به کد شما اضافه کنه! چی شد!!!

----------


## SlowCode

> زند استودیو که رایگان نیست.
> حالا اگه ما کرک شدش رو استفاده کنیم امکان داره که به امنیت برنامه ای که می سازیم آسیب برسونه؟


کد Native نمیده که بخواد توش تغییر ایجاد کنه و ما متوجه نشیم!
شما کد رو مینویسی اون فقط ذخیرش میکنه! به هیچ وجه نمیتونه سرخود تغییری ایجاد کنه!
اگر هم بکنه خب باید متوجه بشی دیگه :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## afshin9032

Zend Studio فرزند خلف Eclipse

----------

